# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonsoir à tous

## annie91

Me revoilà après un peu plus de 3 ans d'absence... J'aidais pour le covoiturage, entre temps plus de voiture et changement de lieu d'habitation. 
Je suis devenue bénévole aux maraudes au sein de la CRF depuis novembre 2015.
Aujourd'hui je suis basée sur Paris et je suis de nouveau véhiculé, donc si je peux aider c'est avec plaisir.

J'avais adopté le petit Flip (octodon) en Juillet 2015 qui s'est éteint ce lundi 12 novembre dans mes bras et je suis complètement effondrée.. Il était adorable et nous étions très complices, c'était mon petit bout d'amour, il m'a fait tant rire et sourire et aujourd'hui mes larmes ne s'arrêtent pas....

----------

